# Your brushing strategy during coat change



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

Coco is 6 months. I’ve been researching coat change and asking a lot of home grooming owners and pro groomers for insights into how they got through it without a default clip down - and honestly, it’s all over the map!!

Currently, we do a weekly bathe / HV blow dry. I use doglyness immortelle shampoo and conditioner. It’s still very manageable. 

I do NOT wet brush her body during the conditioner, however I have discovered that they recommend this
I do NOT comb or brush while I use the HV dryer, and I don’t dry in a “direction” (like, downward)....I just dry it 
After, I greyhound tooth comb to check for mats - but this puppy coat is still easy
I pin brush 2 to 3x during the week with ice on ice spray and check for mats with the comb and monitor key areas eg behind 
I don’t really use my big G slicker
Actually....I haven’t really used it at all!!
With coat change, I’m thinking of bathing / drying 2 or 3x a week. But I have NO IDEA how or when to be brushing as part of this. I have read that you MUST brush out before a bath, and the opposite - you must NEVER. I’ve read to slicker brush and comb DAILY, and also ONLY wet brush with conditioner. I’ve read you should dry in the direction of the hair. I’ve read it doesn’t matter because you should be brushing. 

Any advice??


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

It sounds like your doing everything as I did. 

A+

You are going to have to let go of that puppy fur length eventually.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Far from an experienced poodle owner or professional groomer here, just my experience with one dog. I had to maintain longer hair for conformation showing so my dog was professionally groomed every 6 weeks until he titled (which included the dreaded coat change). I brushed with a slicker (Chris Christiansen) and a metal comb every day; I still use Ice on Ice for brushing . . was told by a groomer/poodle breeder that I should never brush without this. 

When I bathed (didn't have a set interval for this) I used Secret Weapon as an additive to shampoo and also diluted in a spray bottle. Not sure if this helped significantly, but it was recommended by others. I also used a conditioner (not leave-in) after shampooing, and still have a spray bottle of diluted conditioner if hair needs to be dampened while drying.






Secret Weapon – Whitmans


<p>Secret Weapon is an all-natural dematting product that wins the war on unruly coats. It conditions even the most challenging fur without weighing the coat down and works like magic because of the rich, organic ingredients involved.<br /> Secret Weapon is especially helpful in solving matting...




whitmans.biz





I still brush/comb before bathing, don't brush while drying (have a good HV dryer), never wet brush, and while I have a pin brush, I only use a slicker (yeah, lots of recommendations from others, one of which was to use a pin brush for drying, but it didn't work for me).

You would be safe by brushing/combing daily, depending on how long the hair is. With long hair, knots at the skin level can be difficult to find unless you comb thoroughly. These can be in locations other than the trouble spots behind legs and ears.

Here's another thread on products:








ISO of Detangling spray opinions/experience


Hello, I have been grooming my 10 month old spoo at home, and I am looking to grow my resources and supplies. I am in search of de-tangling spray and shampoo/conditioner opinions. She is not a show dog, but I just want to do her beautiful coat justice!




www.poodleforum.com





With hair, after shavedown, and about a year later. Although I like fluffy hair, the maintenance is time that could be spent doing fun things. I've recently shaved ears completely so that we can walk in the fields without collecting seeds and stickers.


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> You are going to have to let go of that puppy fur length eventually.


haha, I know..... I have the scissors ready!

when did you have to “let go”?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Tierney said:


> haha, I know..... I have the scissors ready!
> 
> when did you have to “let go”?


8-1/2 months









8-1/2 month old first big girl haircut


We're ready to unveil! Before: During: During: During; After: After more polishing: 1" all over body, scissored top knot, edged the ears, redetailed butt, kept the tail bushy. Viola!




www.poodleforum.com





It was a pain in the butt when every consideration had to be centered around her coat, and when line brushing took 30+ minutes a day.


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

[


scooterscout99 said:


> I brushed with a slicker (Chris Christiansen) and a metal comb every day; I still use Ice on Ice for brushing . . was told by a groomer/poodle breeder that I should never brush without this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All super helpful.

What you say ^^ resonates. There is already a lot of time going into grooming - I’m one of those owners who likes a freshly clipped face / paw look, so I feel like every other day I’m doing extra grooming!!


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> 8-1/2 months
> ...
> It was a pain in the butt when every consideration had to be centered around her coat, and when line brushing took 30+ minutes a day.


^^ I get this totally!!! Just responded below on the same theme...as I work full time and have Human kids too, there is only so much time to invest in grooming and I guess I will need to find a look we can all live with!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I couldn't deal with the long coat and had to start trimming at 12 weeks. The summer in S. Florida is super hot and Misha had a habit of peeing in his pen and then getting it all over himself. Not fun with long coat. During coat change I kept to my usual routine. We brushed daily. For baths I would do a brush out first, bathe, wet brush with a detangler, then dry without brushing while drying. Then another brush through. Daily brushing I would spray the brush with detangler. I only ever had a few tiny mats around the collar area. I used a plastic tipped slicker because it's gentler with short fur. But for long hair you need something with long pins. Long hair gets fairly high maintenance so I only deal with it when I have the time for it.

Using an HV dryer very frequently can be rough on hair as well. I would for sure use a serious leave in conditioner and a hydrating shampoo if bathing more than once a week. Save the crispers for grooming days. Lately I've been using the igroom keratin leave in conditioner and I love the effect and scent.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Tierney said:


> I do NOT wet brush her body during the conditioner, however I have discovered that they recommend this


If you brush while there is conditioner it can be used as a dematter. I will say though that it is not for everyone, as it can be slimy and wet. 


Tierney said:


> I do NOT comb or brush while I use the HV dryer, and I don’t dry in a “direction” (like, downward)....I just dry it


I would brush while you dry just because it tends to A. make the hair straighter, and B. help prevent matting from the dryer. I would check out some of these videos on drying. 



 She is really good and I really like her. As far as the direction of drying goes as long as you brush afterwards.

I would line brush your puppy daily with a slicker and pin brush during coat change.


----------



## Fenix&Felix (Oct 21, 2020)

l


Tierney said:


> ^^ I get this totally!!! Just responded below on the same theme...as I work full time and have Human kids too, there is only so much time to invest in grooming and I guess I will need to find a look we can all live with!!


I’m the laziest poodle mom ever—had Felix clipped short, left ears, top knot, and tail pouf long when his adult coat started coming in. It grows back really fast! But, alas, not as soft wavy fluff 😢


----------



## Fenix&Felix (Oct 21, 2020)

EVpoodle said:


> If you brush while there is conditioner it can be used as a dematter. I will say though that it is not for everyone, as it can be slimy and wet.
> 
> I would brush while you dry just because it tends to A. make the hair straighter, and B. help prevent matting from the dryer. I would check out some of these videos on drying.
> 
> ...


Love Kitty the Groomer—she has another video doing a clip of Jack, a black spoo that’s also very good


----------



## Enzo.toypoodle (Oct 22, 2020)

Tierney said:


> Coco is 6 months. I’ve been researching coat change and asking a lot of home grooming owners and pro groomers for insights into how they got through it without a default clip down - and honestly, it’s all over the map!!
> 
> Currently, we do a weekly bathe / HV blow dry. I use doglyness immortelle shampoo and conditioner. It’s still very manageable.
> 
> ...


It’s great you’re being proactive! - you will notice when brushing a become less effortless and so will you puppy 😄.
I started to notice there is no way I would wash with out combing thoroughly first. Water seemed like it would only tighten knots more. Good luck! You’re doing everything right!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine is usually shave it all off, less aggravating. But my curliest girl went through coat in the middle of bitterly cold winter, so leave in detangler, line brushing. Misting, brushing and complete comb out daily


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

EVpoodle said:


> She is really good and I really like her.


Love this video! I could listen to her and watch her work for hours. Peggy seemed to enjoy it, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I couldn't deal with the long coat and had to start trimming at 12 weeks. The summer in S. Florida is super hot and Misha had a habit of peeing in his pen and then getting it all over himself. Not fun with long coat. During coat change I kept to my usual routine. We brushed daily. For baths I would do a brush out first, bathe, wet brush with a detangler, then dry without brushing while drying. Then another brush through. Daily brushing I would spray the brush with detangler. I only ever had a few tiny mats around the collar area. I used a plastic tipped slicker because it's gentler with short fur. But for long hair you need something with long pins. Long hair gets fairly high maintenance so I only deal with it when I have the time for it.
> 
> Using an HV dryer very frequently can be rough on hair as well. I would for sure use a serious leave in conditioner and a hydrating shampoo if bathing more than once a week. Save the crispers for grooming days. Lately I've been using the igroom keratin leave in conditioner and I love the effect and scent.


I have been considering trying the igroom leave in conditioner. It says you can use it on wet or dry hair and I like to use a leave in conditioner when brushing/combing Bobby between his grooming appointments. I used to use spray leave in coat conditioners or Cowboy Magic but I started using Pethead leave in conditioner and I like it so much more but it’s pretty hard to find now so I’m thinking of trying the igroom. Sounds like you really like it. Have you used it on dry hair?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I have been considering trying the igroom leave in conditioner. It says you can use it on wet or dry hair and I like to use a leave in conditioner when brushing/combing Bobby between his grooming appointments. I used to use spray leave in coat conditioners or Cowboy Magic but I started using Pethead leave in conditioner and I like it so much more but it’s pretty hard to find now so I’m thinking of trying the igroom. Sounds like you really like it. Have you used it on dry hair?


I use it on both dry and wet and either way it does not leave any residue. I can use it after a fresh groom or blowout without it ruining the texture. And for nice air dried curls I apply it after toweling off and it seems great. I think it prevents ends from drying out so I get a nicer texture. I have also used proline pro grow and while I like it, the igroom is lighter and I think has a nicer effect.


----------

